# Smal plot ag lime spreader?



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

I read where the funnel spreaders work great for fertilizer and seed, but clog up with ag lime, so I was wondering IF a manure spreader would work to spread lime. Not the kind of spreader with the flinger fingers, or whatever they are called on the back that fling the schinit out and up, but a drop type spreader that had a drum with curved angle pieces that are spun with the ground wheels. 

I have one of these that is just sitting in the barn unused, and since I no longer have horses, can repurpose it if it could get the job done. 

This is what the drum looks like


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

I occasionally spread ag lime on small hard to access areas with my cone spreader....yes they bridge...I put a electrical vibrator on it to help....dry helps too....mine also has the agitator inside the cone.....it works but can be a pain really only suitable for small areas


----------

